# Preparing for a Hurricane



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello Everyone, We have been busy preparing for the pending hurricane. We have our supplies, safe room, and ready to hunker down. If I am not on here for a few days or don't respond to your Halloween video questions or confirm I got your photo, it is because we have lost power. My sister and Dad will be moving over to us since they are in the evacuation zone tomorrow. 

Hope everyone stays safe and sound!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Be safe Mags! It sounds like it may intensify to a Cat 4 by the time it gets to you. jeepers! Let us know whoever you can. Hopefully you won't be without power long.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Be safe Mags. I am in Highlands County and we have just been added to the Hurricane warning area. Probably won't be a big rain event for us but they are predicting winds. I know you are closer to the coast and it will probably be much worse for you. Hurricanes are very scary events. I will be thinking about you and sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hugs.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Stay safe Mags and everyone else who is affected by this storm!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Stay safe!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Stay safe. Do not believe it will hit Ohio but the rain can. We will be worrying about you.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Stay safe!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Stay safe.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mags, it sounds as though you are well prepared. The news is reporting that all of Florida is under a state of emergency and that the hurricane is powerful. 

I will be thinking about of you, the fluffs, and the rest of your family. Stay safe.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Everyone in the community is helping each other out. Friends are bunking in with friends if they were on the barrier islands. We have a friend that will be moving in with us too tomorrow.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

For everyone in the hurricane's path please be safe. :Good luck:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mags, stay safe!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I come to you tonight with a heavy heart for my dear friends who's lives are uncertain about what tomorrow will bring there way.Lord in a blink of a eye you can release vengeance or calmness. Lord this Hurricane has
Caused so much damage and heart ache for so many, now it's heading towards those I love. Father I ask safety for my dear friends and their precious little fluffs. Be merciful I ask. Give them your peace. In Jesus name I pray. Amen

To all of you who will be enduring this Hurricane and the aftermath, I just want you to know we are all here for you, we will be sending our prayers and good thoughts. When you can please update us. I love you :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Stay safe. I will be thinking and praying for all who are in the path of this monster storm.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello Everyone, thank you for all your thoughts and prayers. We are all safely tucked in and the first band of wind and rain just came into town. It is the first outer band so not hurricane strength. We will start to experience the strong winds late tonight through the wee early morning hours. I will try to keep you posted!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Adding my prayers for all in the path of this monster. So glad most are heeding the warning and getting out of harms way.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Are you in Vero Beach, Mags?


----------



## Sheila118 (Dec 26, 2015)

Will keep following the thread stay safe guys, praying that you are all fine... x


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes Sandy, we are inland so not on the barrier island. We are also up on the Florida Ridge which is higher than most parts of Florida. 


edelweiss said:


> Are you in Vero Beach, Mags?


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Stay safe Mags at Vero Beach. My aunt is in Port St. Lucie and is very scared. This is the first hurricane for the family there. Here in Miami is not so bad, but still prepared for the worst. Just getting some rain and winds.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Popping in to say we are doing well. The boys are loving all the attention with the hurricane company and we still have power. All bridges are closed and the bands are rolling in. We just saw good news that the storm shifted a little east and we will not be getting a direct hit. Will still have 100 mph winds but at least we won't feel the CAT 4 strong winds. Thanks for all of your prayers! Hugs and kisses from Boo and Zach


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wubraying:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mags - glad you're not getting the brunt of the storm but you're getting enough. Hope all goes well, that your trees stay rooted and your power stays on. It's still a terrible monster of a storm and it's worth being very careful. Do both your kids do wee wee pads? I'd hate to think of walking in this. :w00t:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Stay safe Mag!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boo uses pads and Zach trained himself when we were in Boston to pee over the shower drain. He only does that if he absolutely needs to pee. He hated blizzards LOL.

We picked up the food and water a 7 pm so they would not be stressed needing to over night. It's blowing pretty hard now. Power flickering on and off. But so far so good.:chili: They are expecting the bad band to be 95 mph in the next wave.



Snowbody said:


> Mags - glad you're not getting the brunt of the storm but you're getting enough. Hope all goes well, that your trees stay rooted and your power stays on. It's still a terrible monster of a storm and it's worth being very careful. Do both your kids do wee wee pads? I'd hate to think of walking in this. :w00t:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking in and praying that everyone is still safe and sound.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thinking of you and your boys this morning Mags.
Hoping all is well!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I just heard from Mags on FB and they are all fine and still have power so far.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, we dodged a bullet! Some how we maintained power through Hurricane force winds last night. Boo was only bothered because a bull frog was real upset and squacked all night long. We are still having tropical force winds but we have no damage on the house. About 7 inches of rain so far -luckily we drained the pool a foot so it would not overflow in the courtyard and into the house. Thanks for all the positive thoughts and prays. Hope everyone else faired as well as we did.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

So happy to know that you are okay. Thank you for updating us, Mags.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wubraying:wub: I love you:wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We just finished cleaning up all the debris. Boy St. Augustine and Daytona north of us is getting it a lot worse than we did because it moved closer in to the shore. We are so lucky and of course I had all of you guys praying so it moved the storm for us!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Glad the worst of it is over for you.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Glad it all worked out.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending prayers still for all in the path of this horrific storm & hoping it won't loop on you! I have not seen predictions today. We are flying to US very early on Tues. so hopefully no big turbulence in the air---I don't like turbulence! So happy all is well for you Mags!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mags, I"m so glad the storm stayed offshore! My sister is in World Golf Village north of St. Augustine. I heard from her yesterday afternoon and she said the worst had passed them and - wonder of wonders - her power stayed on too. I saw the coverage from St. Augustine itself and am so grateful it wasn't any worse.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Maggie, St. Augustine really got hit hard with the storm surge. Glad to hear your sister made it through of it okay.




maggieh said:


> Mags, I"m so glad the storm stayed offshore! My sister is in World Golf Village north of St. Augustine. I heard from her yesterday afternoon and she said the worst had passed them and - wonder of wonders - her power stayed on too. I saw the coverage from St. Augustine itself and am so grateful it wasn't any worse.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad there was only minor issues for you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

good news Mags, glad you are safe.


----------

